# Vortex Viper HD 15-45x65 Spotting Scope + Camera & Adapter



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a new spotting scope and setup, so looking to sell these:
Vortex Viper HD 15-45x65 scope (with neoprene cover)
Tines Up Camera Adapter 
Cannon Powershot Camera
This setup has taken some awesome pictures and videos.


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Asking $650


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sold


----------

